# Pacquiao Vs Mayweather is official! May 2nd Vegas!



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

So it's on!!

Think it's safe to say the World record PPV of 2.4 million for De la hoya vs Mayweather is gonna get smaaaashed!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Too bad it took so much time and Pac lost in the meanwhile. I assume Bob Arum won't have anything to do with the matchup?


----------

